# Portraits with a girl friend



## Restomage (Sep 28, 2009)

I think they came out pretty nice, I'm just looking for some C&C so I can improve for next time. I'm kind of restricted by my lighting setup (Using the CLS with built-in flash as commander) so I just did some pretty tight shots. Let me know what you guys think!

1






2





3





4





5





6


----------



## scubabear6 (Sep 28, 2009)

I like #3 and #4 the best.


----------



## phocus78 (Sep 28, 2009)

4 and 6 are my favourite..

6 was good too with the sun hitting the ends of the hair.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 28, 2009)

Mix in some fill light.  In the first two, the un-lit side of her face (and hair) is just too dark.  

Also, it's usually more attractive to shoot people from above, rather than below.


----------

